# Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

```
<p><strong>This and That

<span style="font-weight: normal;">I have some loose information about what and when we can expect new cameras and lenses. It’s a collection from various folks.</span></strong></p>
<p>There will be no new products that will hit the shelves before the end of 2010. There <em>could</em> be an announcement before 2011 however.</p>
<p>Another good source has suggested we will see a replacement to the 5D Mark II before a 1Ds Mark IV. It’s 50/50 with sources as to whether it’ll be a camera added to the lineup or a direct replacement of the 5D Mark II.Ã‚Â This announcement will bring about “2-3 lenses”.</p>
<p>I’m beating a dead horse here, but the still expected lenses are a 24-70 upgrade, a replacement to the 180mm macro and a new prime of some kind. Lenses are always difficult to nail down far in advance.</p>
<p>A lot of people have said 2011 will be a big year for innovation from Canon. As we’ve seen from some of their concept products, that could very well be true.</p>
<p>A 7D replacement won’t hit us until 2012.</p>
<p>I’ve been informed to say good-bye to DIGIC IV. Expect the 60D to be the last new body with the DIGIC IV processor (outside of a replacement entry level Rebel).</p>
<p>As for a mirrorless camera system, I have nothing to report of any value. We’re all still shuttering from the last rumor.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

Furst! ;D



> Another good source has suggested we will see a replacement to the 5D Mark II before a 1Ds Mark IV. Itâ€™s 50/50 with sources as to whether itâ€™ll be a camera added to the lineup or a direct replacement of the 5D Mark II.Ã‚ This announcement will bring about â€œ2-3 lensesâ€.



In other words, either a 5D3 **or** a 3D (new to the lineup). 2-3 new lenses (all FF since the body would be): 24-70/2.8L IS, 100-400/4-5.6L to replace the current 4.5-5.6L, 35/1.4L II or even 35/1.2L to complete the Holy Trinity.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



Canon Rumors said:


> Another good source has suggested we will see a replacement to the 5D Mark II before a 1Ds Mark IV. Itâ€™s 50/50 with sources as to whether itâ€™ll be a camera added to the lineup or a direct replacement of the 5D Mark II. This announcement will bring about â€œ2-3 lensesâ€.



Here's to hope! The next question is will this be the announcement that _could_ happen before 2011? Or will we see more printers and a new calculator this year, and nothing regarding dSLRs?


----------



## Keith (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

So we will definitely not be seeing a 35/2 replacement in the next few months then? If not, I must go ahead and choose a fast prime to get me through a vacation and the holidays. I feel a bit silly for waiting so long now, since I was sure a new one was right around the corner.


----------



## ronderick (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

So I guess we'll see the showdown of the 5D/D700 successors before we see the battle of the FF professional bodies. It's good news in some ways (though if we follow the typical 3-year product cycle, 5D2 is on schedule to be replaced in 2011).

PS: Maybe I can still look forward to a 1DsIV armed with duo Digic V ;D


----------



## blufox (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

5d mk III is either going to make it or break it for Canon.
Let's hope it gets announced soon with a digic V and great AF along with superior ISOperformance. 

Cu,


----------



## lefturn99 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

I have a theory, unsupported by any facts. And it may not be original. But it looks like the refreshment of the L series lenses may be more than just an accident in timing. I've heard medium format guys say for years that Canon's lenses were at the limit of resolution for the 21mp sensors. My theory is that the upgrades are a necessary precursor for the upcoming 1Ds Mk IV with a sensor so packed with pixels that it would outresolve current lenses. Otherwise, why refresh the 70-200 f2.8 IS before the 100-400? It would not make sense (to me) for Canon to go to a true medium format camera and start a whole new series of lenses. 

Just a thought.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



> My theory is that the upgrades are a necessary precursor for the upcoming 1Ds Mk IV with a sensor so packed with pixels that it would outresolve current lenses.



Someone else raised essentially this same theory. Actually, I'm inclined to believe there is something to this logic. I think the previous individual suggested that since lenses are often on a 10-year cycle, it makes sense for Canon to start upgrading their L lenses for the next generation of sensors. 

In my opinion, that's the most logical explanation for the new 70-300mm f4-5.6, which seemed overpriced for the current market but not necessarily so if we see a significant boost in resolving power over the next several years. Of course, I haven't seen any tests of this particular lens to determine just how good it's resolution may be, but I'm guessing that all the new L lenses will see a big boost in resolving power.

For old guys like me, this is a concept that's hard to get my head around. I grew up with film and the old rule was that even the cheapest lenses could always out-resolve the best film. Clearly, that's no longer the case with digital.

Regardless of what model camera body Canon releases next, I think the march toward ever-more pixels is going to continue, probably limited more by practical file size than sensors. I'm still of a mind that at some point they will be releasing a camera that allows for digital zoom in the body, along with optical zoom in the lens.


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

I agree. This will be the camera that will dictate my allegiances for years to come. Nikon really impressed this year with 85, 35, 24-120 pro glass. The D7000 looks quite impressive for a backup camera. But I need a full frame camera. I'm not a pro so $8-10k is out of the question for a body. 3k I can do. So it's on Canon and Nikon to give us something good in a full frame sensor. Hell, Canon doesn't even have to innovate much. Just give us faster frames per second and improved AF. It's what many say the 5D2 should have been. 

Most importantly I'm waiting on a few key lenses too. 

14-24 2.8L IS
35 1.4L IS
24-70 2.8L IS 
*Bonus 24-120 f4L IS (match Nikon's range for ultimate walk around lens)






blufox said:


> 5d mk III is either going to make it or break it for Canon.
> Let's hope it gets announced soon with a digic V and great AF along with superior ISOperformance.
> 
> Cu,


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

I agree with you too. L glass improvements will need to be continuous. The Super tele upgrades are going to be phenomenal when it comes to resolving power, that much is clear. Will have to wait a few years before I can actually afford one though. Standard zoom and wide zoom L upgrades are much needed. A few prime upgrades I think could be in the offing as well. 

It's been a bummer year for me and Canon except the 70-200 announcement. That was a fun one. The other things I was waiting on didn't make it to market. Sounds like 2011 will be better. 

5D upgrade
1Ds upgrade
A few needed lenses. 



unfocused said:


> > My theory is that the upgrades are a necessary precursor for the upcoming 1Ds Mk IV with a sensor so packed with pixels that it would outresolve current lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*

That red mouse calculator looks pretty sweet though. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Another good source has suggested we will see a replacement to the 5D Mark II before a 1Ds Mark IV. Itâ€™s 50/50 with sources as to whether itâ€™ll be a camera added to the lineup or a direct replacement of the 5D Mark II. This announcement will bring about â€œ2-3 lensesâ€.
> ...


----------



## jouster (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



blufox said:


> 5d mk III is either going to make it or break it for Canon.



What makes you say that?


----------



## blufox (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



jouster said:


> blufox said:
> 
> 
> > 5d mk III is either going to make it or break it for Canon.
> ...



- 5D mkII has old autofocus system with just 9 points. As a comparision D700 has better AF. Yes I have used a D700 for few hours. Finally canon brought 7D with a good enough AF, which need to improved and put in 5D MKIII, if it wants to compete with D700 successor.
- Metering system on 5d MkII is inferior to D700, same old grey metering system. We need 7d's 53 matrix color metering system on 5d MKIII to give any kind of competition to D700 successor. 
- ISO performance on 5d MKII is a little poor than on a D700. And looking at D7000 high ISO samples, I am sure D700 successor will have super awesome ISO performance. Now if Canon does not act and bring really really good ISO performance to DIGIC V, on what basis they are going to claim that they have their own Sensor manufacturing to delivery innovation and better tech to consumers . 
- Integrated Wireless speedlight control. Well Nikon has CLS since ages and Canon had it for the first time in 7D. We need it on new 5d MkIII. Great for studio photographers or strobist fans .
- Honestly I do not care about nigh Megapixels. MP with high noise is not needed. What we need is high dynamic range with very less noise from a Full frame camera. 

Cu,


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



blufox said:


> - 5D mkII has old autofocus system with just 9 points.



Well, 15 points actually, but who's counting. The other 6 points are not selectable, but are 'invisible' AF assist points for Servo tracking.



blufox said:


> - Metering system on 5d MkII is inferior to D700, same old grey metering system. We need 7d's 53 matrix color metering system on 5d MKIII



Of course any successor will have Canon's new 63-zone iFCL metering. They put it in the most recent Rebel, right?



blufox said:


> - Integrated Wireless speedlight control. Well Nikon has CLS since ages and Canon had it for the first time in 7D. We need it on new 5d MkIII.



Would be nice. It would require additional hardware, since on the 7D the wireless control is integrated into the pop-up flash, and the current FF bodies do not have a pop-up flash.


----------



## kubelik (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



Keith said:


> So we will definitely not be seeing a 35/2 replacement in the next few months then? If not, I must go ahead and choose a fast prime to get me through a vacation and the holidays. I feel a bit silly for waiting so long now, since I was sure a new one was right around the corner.



keith, not taking a barb at you, but your comment did make me grin --

I feel like I often hear people regretting not purchasing something sooner because the expected upgrade didn't materialize.

I don't feel like I hear that many people griping that they just bought a lens and then the replacement came out. there are people who do this, but just in my experience, not as many.

obviously this is hugely subjective, but my take on it is, overall, most lenses on the market are pretty fairly priced for their capabilities. if something comes out that is way more awesome, it usually is way more pricey also. and it seems like people actually put more weight on photos they feel they've missed out on, than in potential money saved. which I think is right; I mean, it should be more about the photos than the gear.

did you end up getting the 35 f/2?


----------



## tzalmagor (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



Keith said:


> So we will definitely not be seeing a 35/2 replacement in the next few months then? If not, I must go ahead and choose a fast prime to get me through a vacation and the holidays. I feel a bit silly for waiting so long now, since I was sure a new one was right around the corner.



Canon did not upgrade any of it's non-L primes in over 20 years, with the single exception of the EF 50mm f/1.8, so I suggest you don't hold your breath waiting for an upgrade of the EF 35mm f/2. The EF 35mm f/1.4*L* is a different story, Canon has upgraded L primes before, and the 35/1.4L is over a decade old.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



tzalmagor said:


> The EF 35mm f/1.4*L* is a different story, Canon has upgraded L primes before, and the 35/1.4L is over a decade old.



I'm hoping for this one. It's not just that Canon has updated L primes - as I've stated before, they've updated or newly released every L prime at 100mm and shorter in the past 4 years (including TS-E models), _except_ the 35L.


----------



## tzalmagor (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



neuroanatomist said:


> tzalmagor said:
> 
> 
> > The EF 35mm f/1.4*L* is a different story, Canon has upgraded L primes before, and the 35/1.4L is over a decade old.
> ...



The TS-E 45mm & TS-E 90mm were not, nor was the MP-E 65mm. AFAIK, the MP-E 65mm is an excellent lens without any competition, so I would think it's low on Canon's list of lenses to upgrade.

To each his own, but I prefer Canon came out with a few non-L lenses. A 150-450mm f/4-5.6 for ~$1,000 would be nice. A new 135mm f/2.8 which is optically as good as the 85mm f/1.8 would be nice, if the price tag would have a reasonable increase of ~30%.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Cameras & Lenses From Various Sources*



tzalmagor said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ...they've updated or newly released every *L* prime at 100mm and shorter in the past 4 years (including TS-E models), _except_ the 35L.
> ...



The TS-E 45mm, TS-E 90mm, and MP-E 65mm were/are not L primes. The following are the current L primes at 100mm and under:

EF 14mm f/2.8L, updated to MkII in 2007
TS-E 17mm f/4L, released in 2009
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L, updated to MkII in 2009 
EF 24mm f/1.4L, updated to MkII in 2008
(EF 35mm f/1.4L, _released in 1998_)
EF 50mm f/1.2L, released in 2007
EF 85mm f/1.2L, updated to MkII in 2006
EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS, released in 2009

All of them except the 35L were either newly released or updated in the last 4 years. 



tzalmagor said:


> To each his own, but I prefer Canon came out with a few non-L lenses. A 150-450mm f/4-5.6 for ~$1,000 would be nice. A new 135mm f/2.8 which is optically as good as the 85mm f/1.8 would be nice, if the price tag would have a reasonable increase of ~30%.



What, you don't like Soft Focus?  Seriously, the EF 85mm f/1.8 is an excellent lens, great value for the optical quality it delivers! If Canon were to update non-L EF lenses to the same standard without driving the prices through the roof, that would be great (and might weaken my resolve to stick with L lenses for future purchases!).


----------

